# User kommen auf Shares aber nicht auf den Server selbst



## Zvoni (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz seltsames Phänomen:
Domänen-Netzwerk mit 2008 R2-Server - Active Directory, Clients Win7 Pro
IP-Vergabe per DHCP

Wenn ich einmal im Quartal die Update-Orgie starte, melde ich mich an den Clients als Admin an.
Für diverse Updates (Firefox etc.) hole ich mir vorher einen Full Download, und lege diesen auf unserem Server ab (Admin-Folder).

Auf den Clients starte ich Windows-Explorer und gebe in die Adress-Zeile "\\MeinServer" ein.
Funktioniert prächtig. Es erscheinen alle  Shares sowie Drucker (das übliche halt). Dann hangel ich mich zu meinem Admin-Ordner durch, und baller die Updates auf die Clients. (Fangt jetzt nicht an "Es gibt doch SmartUpdate-Server und so Kram. Ist halt so bei uns in der Firma. Ich habe was ich habe).

Jetzt habe ich zwei Rechner mit folgendem Phänomen:
Gebe ich bei diesen Rechnern in die Adress-Zeile "\\MeinServer" ein erscheint die Meldung

"Auf \\MeinServer konnte nicht zugegriffen werden.
Vergewissern Sie sich, dass der Name richtig geschrieben wurde ... blabalbalabla"

Fehler: 0x80004005
Unbekannter Fehler"

Was diesen Fehler betrifft: Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogled.
Client für MS-Netzwerke und Drucker/Datei-Freigabe sind installiert und aktiv.

Weil jetzt kommts: Diese Zwei Rechner sind von "aussen" komplett erreichbar (Ping, Admin-Share "\\PC27\c$" etc.)

Von den zwei betroffenen Rechnern aus, kann ich nur einen Ping an andere absetzen. Admin-Share z.B. geht auch nicht.

Schaufel ich den zwei betroffenen Rechnern einen Desktop-Link rüber, welcher direkt auf die Server-Shares geht, geht der Explorer ohne motzen in dem Share auf.
Zweites Phänomen hierbei: Ist der User (egal ob Benutzer oder Admin) in dem Share drin (per Link), kann er/sie sich ohne Probleme den Ordner-Baum runterhangeln, aber eben nur nach unten. Nach oben kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung 0x80004005.

Das seltsame: All das hat eigentlich in der Vergangenheit schon funktioniert (sonst hätte ich z.B. den Usern die Drucker nicht installieren können, welche auf dem Server laufen).

Klar ist die Quizfrage: Was ist jetzt anderst als vorher?
Meine mit 99%-iger Sicherheit lautende Antwort: Nichts
Ich als Admin habe das alleinige Recht, irgendwas zu installieren/deinstallieren etc.

Ich bin zu folgender Schlussfolgerung gekommen: Der Server hat was gegen diese zwei Rechner, nur im Server-Manager konnte ich nichts finden. Habe beide Clients mit mehreren funktionierenden Clients verglichen, und keinen Unterschied gefunden.

Irgendjemand eine Idee?
Ich habs satt, mir dauernd das Gemaule dieser zwei User anhören zu müssen "Mein PC geht nicht" (hohe, kreischende/krächzende Stimme -> Kennt das jemand von euch?)

EDIT: Hab ich vergessen: Die Windows-Firewall ist auf den Clients abgeschaltet, also nix mit ein- und ausgehenden Regeln. War das erste was ich nachgeschaut habe

EDIT2: Nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich jetzt zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es doch nicht am Server liegt (dass dieser die 2 Clients nicht mag), sondern an den betroffenen Clients selbst.
An den betroffenen Clients komme ich nämlich auf keinen anderen Rechner drauf. Nur Ping geht (und der Ping gibt auch was positives zurück), aber z. B. einer der betroffenen Rechner heisst "PC36", und von dem komme ich nicht auf z.B. "\\PC35\c$" (Ist mein Rechner). Bei allen anderen Rechnern (meinem inklusive) komme ich auf jeden beliebigen anderen Rechner drauf (per Admin-Share "\\PCXX\c$", wobei XX die Nummer des PC's darstellt). Bin am Ende meines Lateins.....


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal in die Logs für die Updates. Manchmal schlägt eins fehl und zerschießt etwas. Win7 gibt dann aber keinen Fehler aus sondern schreibt es nur in die Logs.


----------



## Zvoni (31. Oktober 2014)

Aus den Logs bin ich nicht so richtig schlau geworden.

Was ich aber herausfinden konnte:
geb ich in der Kommandozeile nslookup ein bekomme ich einen DNS-Request-TimeOut

Alle notwendigen Dienste sind aber am laufen (Arbeitstation, Computerbrowser, DHCP-Client, DNS-Client, NLA, Server, TCP-NetBIos)

hosts/lmhosts habe ich auch schon mal manuell auf die notwendigen Daten geändert (lmhosts sogar mit #pre und #dom), keine Änderung.

Scheint also die Namensauflösung zu sein.

Das seltsame: In der Netzwerkumgebung sehe ich alle Rechner der lokalen IP-Range (10.5.x.y mit 255.255.0.0) jedoch nicht den Server (10.5.0.1). Clicke ich in der Netzwerk-Umgebung auf einen dieser Rechner, erhalte ich diesselbe Fehlermeldung.

Kann es was mit Pipes zu tun haben? Habe was gefunden, dass wenn eine/die Pipe beendet wurde, ein PC Probleme mit UNC-Pfaden hat. Gebe aber zu, dass ich mich da nicht auskenne.


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Oktober 2014)

Die IP's werden mit DHCP vergeben? Vielleicht hat irgendjemand heimlich einen Rechner ins Netz gehängt und die IP statisch vergeben. Doppelte IP's könnten solche Probleme verursachen. 
Passen denn die Einstellung von DHCP, DNS etc. Bekommen die Rechner immer die selbe IP zugewiesen. Ist vielleicht irgendwo ein Netzwerkkabel defekt?


----------



## Zvoni (31. Oktober 2014)

Alle rechner bekommen per DHCP ihre IP. Keine Ausnahmen.
Netzwerkkabel kann es nicht sein, weil die betroffenen PC's sauber über den Proxy ins Internet kommen, ausserdem komme ich ja von aussen auf die zwei rechner drauf (admin-share, Teamviewer etc.), nur eben Einbahnstrasse. Von aussen komme ich drauf, nur von den zwei rechnern komme ich nirgends per UNC-Pfadangabe drauf, nicht mal wenn ich die shares direkt eingebe \\meinserver\meinshare

Nächste seltsamkeit: hab mal spasseshalber von meinem rechner aus (auf welchem ja alles funktioniert)
nslookup meinserver bzw. nslookup meinserver.domäne.de eingegeben.
Bekomme ich auch einen DNS-timeout.

So langsam wird die sache echt seltsam, weil ich keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden kann.


----------

